# Where to go scalloping?



## crappiefool (Aug 7, 2012)

My wife and I have been talking about going down to steinhatchee to scallop. We have never been scalloping, so my question is can anyone give me some pointers on where to put in at and start looking?


----------



## Fish for Fun (Aug 7, 2012)

public landing right past sea hag marina - $5 to park - real nice landing. Snorkels and mask are available at sea hag to purchase if you do not have any. We went to pepperfish keys. You can  get coordinates from any nautical map. channel is clearly marked - if first time go to last marker then head to the left about 7-8 miles. You will see the other boats. Very easy to find. If nothing there go back to the end marker and go north to big grassy island (get coordinates from map) should see other boaters there as well.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 8, 2012)

Scallops are hard to find, bunch of fresh water. Spoke to Capt. Brian Smith last night and they are finding some in 8 to 10 foot of water. To deep for me.


----------



## blackmax (Aug 9, 2012)

We did OK this year in St Joes Bay.  The trick seemed to be lots of time face down in the water.  Did not do well with the bass boat so we went back with kayaks and just swam with our faces in the water towing the kayaks behind.  Lots of swimming but it payed off with two trips around three gallons each.  Less than years before but more than most folks we talked with this time. The plus side was that the meat in the scallops seemed much larger than the last few years.


----------

